# Winder, GA #03-025 male, next euth 3/23



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*03-025*
*German Shepherd*

*Next Euth 3/23*

This big boy weighs 79lbs!

Barrow County Animal Control
610 Barrow Park Drive
Winder, GA 30680
770-307-3012

Barrow Dogs


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Awww, look at that face; This dog knows it's in danger's way...BUMP!


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Poor boy someone help him!!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Still listed.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

I called, says they are closed on their website on Wed. God I hope they didn't kill all these dogs, said on voicemail to email them, I did, I also contacted a few other rescue groups for the Saints pups, the rottie and for the pyrenees. 
Anyone get a hold of them there?


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh gosh, just the look in his eyes makes me tear up. Bump.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*??? GA, URGENT, could be euthanized soon*

I've contacted this shelter by email, can't get anyone on the phone, 
see the email response from the animal control officer. 
I've contacted many rescues about him and no one has responded that they are going to save him. They had him on the euthanasia list that I recieved in an email, stating next EU. date was 3/23/11 and that was posted under his info. Do they do this to motivate people? 
This was upsetting to me. This shelter is at least 5 hrs. from me. 
Can anyone save this pretty boy? 

No one is interested in him as of right now. He won't be put down today or tomorrow as far as I know. He came to us as a stray, so we have no idea how he will behave toward other animals in a home setting. He has not shown any dog aggression here at the shelter. He has not been heartworm tested. 
Michelle Beckemeyer
Animal Control Officer
770-307-3012 Office
770-867-1660 fax


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Can you give more information on this dog? Where is he located? Is there a petfinder link? The more info you give the better his chances are of being helped.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Winder, GA | 2011-03-025
I'm sorry, I put this very link to hyperlink in and apparently it didn't take,
I also spoke with another rescue who is 10 min. from this shelter, she said she personaly saw this boy a couple days ago, he'd been there she thinks a month and his time is running out. He is very very thin and malnourished, coat not looking good. He needs some good TLC.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

This big boy weighs 79lbs. He is 3-6 years old. Please contact the shelter about him before 3/22/11 by 5pm. The adoption fee for all dogs is $100. The fee includes: Spay or neuter, physical exam, fecal exam, deworming, rabies vaccine, distemper/parvo vaccine, and microchip. For licensed Georgia rescues there is no charge to pull a dog, but no veterinary services come with the dog. Out of state rescues, please contact us for details. 

*PLEASE NOTE: We do not do same day adoptions. The adoption application must be filled out and approved prior to processing the adoption. The adopted pet must then go to the vet for the spay or neuter surgery prior to going home. 

Due to call volume at the shelter, for faster response, please email [email protected] [email protected] if you are interested in adopting or rescuing one of our pets.

*LAST DAY means the date the dog is scheduled for euthanasia. If we have a dog posted whose last day has passed, that dog should be considered extremely urgent. Please call immediately about those dogs as they may be subject to euthanasia at any time. We remove postings on available dogs when they leave the building or their adoption has been completed. If you are a rescuer who has spoken for a dog or a person with an application on a dog, do not take offense. We have had rescues and adoptions fall through in the past and we work hard to make sure no dog falls through the cracks.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Bump for the poor boy. So a rescue looked at him but did not take him?


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

everyone says they are slammed full, and those that did not respond, I'm assuming the same thing, I'll be trying again to contact certain ones to see if they get an opening. that rescue is very small, she does all sorts of dogs, not just gsd and I was telling her (i 'm just a volunteer) that I had 4 of my own GSD's and am taking two more adults from separate shelters to house for a week and a litter of pups from another shelter and then I'm transporting this Sat. on an 8 hr. ride to their foster/rescue. So I'm gonna have 10 here and she said, well I know how you feel cuz I have 30 at my house. I'm like oh my goodness. I do know some dogs just get over looked, she said he was friendly. I will contact by email only the shelter again and see if I can get them to do some temp. testing on him, at least something so I can tell the rescues when I repost and send out again.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

God bless you all!!!


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

A rescue I know was going crazy not being able to get through on Monday to pull the
dog. NO one responds...hoping a rescue pulled.

Mods- you may want to combine this thread with ???GA, Urgent, could be Euth. that was just started.


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

see thread for Winder, GA too


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Moose, are you going to be able to accept this dog? they respond better by email, please try, I hope you can get him. He is definetly a neglect case, he's underweight and very skinny.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

moosematters said:


> Mods- you may want to combine this thread with ???GA, Urgent, could be Euth. that was just started.


When you want the mods to do something, you need to click the notify button  under your avatar. 

The threads have been merged. Hope this boy makes it out.


----------



## moosematters (Jun 29, 2009)

deblewellen said:


> Moose, are you going to be able to accept this dog? they respond better by email, please try, I hope you can get him. He is definetly a neglect case, he's underweight and very skinny.


No, I can't but someone I know w/rescue had emailed the shelter Mon.-
no response. Hope a different rescue pulled- it all comes down to space.

Thanks for the avatar info.


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

*So who was the rescue you know?*

Who was the rescue you know that was going crazy trying to get a hold of them? I'd like to email them and see if they did get thru and if he's safe.
TY


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Winder, GA | 2011-03-025


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

He's been spoken for according to the email I got today, so someone has adopted or pulled him. Does anyone know who it is?
There is another gorgeous GSD that she sent me pics of, no info on him whatsoever though. I just emailed her back to give me info on him so I can post and get more info to the people. 
This additional dog is in the same Barrow County, GA shelter.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

His petfinder listing is still active. Is he safe?


----------



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

I have no idea, I think I've been lied to by this group, I was told he was being put on hold for a rescue???? go figure, unless someone can actually go there and pay and pull this boy, we can't get a straight answer from anyone, has anyone on this board been responsible for getting this boy?


----------

